# Boren Latonia cleanup



## DonChristie (Sep 8, 2022)

I do not generally post the projects im working on, but this one will clean up very nice and will look great when finished. So a documentation of the cleaning is in order. This is a marketplace score that was about 2 hrs away. It appears to be a 40 or 41 Schwinn. The Boren company, from what I have found, would do some final assembly and this enabled them to call it a Boren instead of a Schwinn. They were located in Little Rock, Ark. it has a nice tag from there. It also appears the sprocket is a Colson. Looks original and may have been. My plan is to clean, grease and get road worthy. As always, I appreciate any info or feedback on her.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 8, 2022)

When im starting a crusty project like this, I like to soak it in WD40 first. Amazing how much better she looks!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 8, 2022)

Im an old school guy and do not have a bike stand. I use a plastic 6 foot table.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 8, 2022)

Typical mismatched pedals. One looks like a Torrington but the other is a mystery! The rear hub is a Morrow K1. Bonafide 1941 model, assuming rims are correct. The crank had no markings. The frame SN is F69667.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 8, 2022)

here's an interesting article about the bike shop:








						OPINION | OLD NEWS: One of the bicycling Boren brothers made his mark in Arkansas
					

A new bicycle store opened in downtown Little Rock 100 years ago, and can you sense the excitement in the air?




					www.arkansasonline.com


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 8, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> here's an interesting article about the bike shop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good info on Boren and all the type of bikes he was involved with. Great read! Thanks @Andrew Gorman !


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 8, 2022)

Do you plan to sell this one when you are done with it? It’s a really beautiful bike!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 8, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Do you plan to sell this one when you are done with it? It’s a really beautiful bike!



I will ride it and if it feels good, maybe keep it. I dunno!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 8, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> I will ride it and if it feels good, maybe keep it. I dunno!



Alright, if you do sell it, though. Please let me know! It’s such a beautiful bike! I’ve been inspired to get one by @tacochris and his ‘41 “Black Pearl”


----------



## tacochris (Sep 8, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Alright, if you do sell it, though. Please let me know! It’s such a beautiful bike! I’ve been inspired to get one by @tacochris and his ‘41 “Black Pearl”



Hey man, im glad ol Black Pearl could inspire you!!  I hope you’re able to rescue another crusty beauty too.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Hey man, im glad ol Black Pearl could inspire you!!  I hope you’re able to rescue another crusty beauty too.



Man, thanks! The black pearl has really inspired me with my choices for my new bikes. Not that many shiny bikes in the collection. Now, crusty is the new cool.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 9, 2022)

Did a little wrenching this morning and finished removing the bottom end. A couple of Interesting observations, brake arm bracket is just Sheet Metal bent over on itself with a thru hole and no Master link. I possibly missed it due to lack of caffeine at that point. I wonder if these are Borman cost saving measures?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 9, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Did a little wrenching this morning and finished removing the bottom end. A couple of Interesting observations, brake arm bracket is just Sheet Metal bent over on itself with a thru hole and no Master link. I possibly missed it due to lack of caffeine at that point. I wonder if these are Borman cost saving measures?
> 
> View attachment 1693099
> 
> View attachment 1693100



It’s looking good! That would be interesting if that coaster brake strap was factory. They are so cheap that it shouldn’t effect it. Maybe an old repair?


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 9, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> It’s looking good! That would be interesting if that coaster brake strap was factory. They are so cheap that it shouldn’t effect it. Maybe an old repair?



The price difference for straps in todays manufacturing vs. in the 40s is very different. I would assume, the main cost of a strap then was manufacturing of the Strap and not the cost of metal. In todays market, the main cost would be the metal. Im thinking the strap that is on the bike would be cheaper than a stamped/machined strap back then. Also, Boren bought partial assembeld bikes, did the final assembly and called it their own. I could be way wrong, just a theory. If only these bikes could talk.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 9, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> The price difference for straps in todays manufacturing vs. in the 40s is very different. I would assume, the main cost of a strap then was manufacturing of the Strap and not the cost of metal. In todays market, the main cost would be the metal. Im thinking the strap that is on the bike would be cheaper than a stamped/machined strap back then. Also, Boren bought partial assembeld bikes, did the final assembly and called it their own. I could be way wrong, just a theory. If only these bikes could talk.



Alright. I really have no idea. I just thought that the straps came with the hubs. It really would be great if these bikes could talk. Then we could really know for sure.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 13, 2022)

The Devil is in the details! Cleaned the painted parts, badge and registration tag which got a new reflector installed.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 13, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> The Devil is in the details! Cleaned the painted parts, badge and registration tag which got a new reflector installed.
> 
> View attachment 1695340
> 
> ...



That bike is cleaning up amazing! Such a unique badge!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 15, 2022)

Started some assembly today mounting the badge and the fork. Mucky stuff! I was contemplating a crossbar but I think Im running the wide (29”) bars. They were on it originally.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 15, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Started some assembly today mounting the badge and the fork. Mucky stuff! I was contemplating a crossbar but I think Im running the wide (29”) bars. They were on it originally.
> 
> View attachment 1696395
> 
> ...



Great progress! I definitely prefer those 29” bars over regular cross bars.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 16, 2022)

Dilemna: Do I keep and clean the Colson sprocket or do I replace it with a Schwinn?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2022)

Replace


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 16, 2022)

I’d keep it. I like period modifications by og owners.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 16, 2022)

I found a smaller Schwinn (24 teeth vs. 26) sprocket. It wouldnt be correct, but what is? It would pedal alot easier! In regards to the Colson sprocket on her now, that could be part of the original Boren build.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 16, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> I found a smaller Schwinn (24 teeth vs. 26) sprocket. It wouldnt be correct, but what is? It would pedal alot easier! In regards to the Colson sprocket on her now, that could be part of the original Boren build.
> 
> View attachment 1696729



I don't think the colson ring was a boren addition. My 1953 Schwinn/Whizzer has a colson ring that was on it when I got it. It is Packard Badged


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 18, 2022)

Turns out the other smaller diameter sprocket did not fit the crank locating pin. One was round the other was oval. I probably could of filed it to fit but decided to keep the original on her. 
now Im thinking about adding the battery holder and fender light. I think it looks better with the fender light but the originality of the bike has changed. Changed for the better? Thoughts? Sorry about the craptastic pics.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 18, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Turns out the other smaller diameter sprocket did not fit the crank locating pin. One was round the other was oval. I probably could of filed it to fit but decided to keep the original on her.
> now Im thinking about adding the battery holder and fender light. I think it looks better with the fender light but the originality of the bike has changed. Changed for the better? Thoughts? Sorry about the craptastic pics.
> 
> View attachment 1697587
> ...



I would say add it. It was something a kid could have added back in the day. Like the Colson sprocket.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 21, 2022)

Made some progress on the Latonia! I had an original sliding rail seat, glass reflector grips, the Delta fender light and the battery can. They were in my junk drawer, score! I also had a decent pair of drop centers with ND hubs, 11tooth cog, a drop stand, nice big glass reflector, a pair of Torrington 3s, a Shur-Spin and a pair of Johns tires! I just have to clean the chain and ride it!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 21, 2022)

That bike is BEAUTIFUL! You are extremly lucky! Hopefully it rides as nice as it looks!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 21, 2022)

^^Thank you! It is now officially done! Wire wheeled the chain and added a link.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 21, 2022)

Heres a before and after.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 21, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Heres a before and after.
> 
> View attachment 1699333
> 
> View attachment 1699334



Like I said before, BEAUTIFUL! I think you are one of the best at bringing back original bikes to their former glory! Love the look with the light and chain treads! Does she ride nice?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2022)

That looks like a Colson crank too. Probably why the Schwinn chainring won't fit.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 21, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> That looks like a Colson crank too. Probably why the Schwinn chainring won't fit.



Bingo! Makes sense! Part of why I think the crank/sprocket were Boren installed. I wish these bikes could talk!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 21, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Like I said before, BEAUTIFUL! I think you are one of the best at bringing back original bikes to their former glory! Love the look with the light and chain treads! Does she ride nice?



Yes, the 11 tooth cog makes a world of difference!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Bingo! Makes sense! Part of why I think the crank/sprocket were Boren installed. I wish these bikes could talk!



Hmmm...I don't know about that. But I suppose anything is possible. We've all see some strange things posted here that ended up being original.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2022)

Here are a few other Boren badged Schwinns, and I'm not seeing non-Schwinn drivetrains. I'm betting yours was swapped out along the way.









						Sold - 1940 Schwinn Men's Boren Latonia Badged OG Paint Springer Straight Bar Ballooner! | Archive (sold)
					

Stand out from the crowd with this one!  Not your average Schwinn this is an unusually badged original paint H serial number bicycle!  Painted braces are original finish. Unequipped other than the locking springer (no key) there are no indicators it ever had a tank. No headlight hole in front...




					thecabe.com
				












						New Guy - Help with Two Bikes | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

A friend of my fathers just gave me two bikes of his from childhood. One is easily identifiable as a Heavy-Duti, but I cannot locate any info on the serial number starting with I.   The other is a Boren, and I do not have a photo of the serial number yet.  Thanks in advance, sorry if the is the...




					thecabe.com
				












						dallas schwinn basketcase | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/3248047447.html    has the cool fender and tank. only 100 bucks! I would get it but i am totally out of funds right now!!  :mad::mad:




					thecabe.com
				












						Help with ID of Fenders | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Bike is a Latonia (private label Schwinn -- Boren Bicycle Co, Little Rock, Ark) from late 1930s. I have never seen fenders like these on a Schwinn. Does anyone know the source of these fenders? Also, what rear carrier is that?




					thecabe.com


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 21, 2022)

Ha! I did the same search! Lol. If it were swapped out, just wondering why someone would swap it? Who knows!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 21, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Ha! I did the same search! Lol. If it were swapped out, just wondering why someone would swap it? Who knows!



I would guess the more streamlined look? I don’t know, but I’m now on the hunt for a 41 schwinn project! I’ve seen too many beautiful ones to not try!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 21, 2022)

Probably a bent chainring and/or crank, replaced with used parts.   Happens easily enough.


----------

